# Introduction



## Master K (May 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

A number of people have been trying to get me to check out and post over here in the forums of Martial Talk.  After a lot of coaxing, I decided to join and participate.  I practice a number of martial arts, but my primary focus is on the Korean Martial Arts.

Thanks,
Patrick K.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Zida'sukara (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT Patrick!


----------



## Drac (May 24, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## exile (May 24, 2007)

Good to have you with us, Patrickthe KMA section here is very, very activeenjoy posting!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## JBrainard (May 24, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Patrick. There are a lot of knowledgeable Korean stylists on here.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 24, 2007)

Hello Patrick and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2007)

Greeetings and welcome to MT!  Which particular korean arts are you interested in/focusing on?


----------



## Shaderon (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT Patrick!   Always nice to see a new KMA face


----------



## Master K (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!!!



stone_dragone said:


> Greeetings and welcome to MT! Which particular korean arts are you interested in/focusing on?



I practice Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon Do.  I have dabbled in Hap Ki Do, but I never really took to it.

Thanks,
Patrick K.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2007)

I just took a hapkido seminar...I really loved it!


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT Patrick  :wavey:


----------



## Master K (May 24, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> I just took a hapkido seminar...I really loved it!



I think it may have been my instructor that may have been the problem at the time.  I may come back and try the art again, but with a different instructor.  We will see...

Thanks,
Patrick K.


----------



## seasoned (May 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Tames D (May 24, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Callandor (May 25, 2007)

Welcome, Patrick. Seems like your friends have your best interest at heart. You wont regret your joining us.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## bluemtn (May 25, 2007)

Wow!  Another KMA'ist on here!  Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 26, 2007)

Welcome, Patrick!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  I think you will enjoy the KMA knowledge on display here.


----------

